# Sea of Thieves kaufempfehlung?



## Caisa (7. April 2018)

Mahlzeit,


ich bin mir stark am überlegen ob sich das Spiel sea of thieves lohnt, allerdings weis ich ner was die Hauptaufgabe in dem Spiel ist, ob es überhaupt Spaß macht auf einen längeren Zeitraum, wie es ist wenn mal kein Freund Zeit hat ob alleine auch eine Chance besteht zu überleben und der Spielspaß auch alleine anhalten kann.

Das sind so Sachen wo mir durch den Kopf gehen Nd das kaufen des Spieles erschwert :/

Es wäre toll wenn ihr mir eure Meinungen Posten könntet was ihr so für Erfahrungen gemacht habt


Mit freundlichen Grüßen caisa


----------



## Camari (7. April 2018)

Also meine Erfahrung: Gemeinsam mit Freunden macht das Spiel extrem spaß. Alleine ist es schwer aber nicht unmöglich das Game mit Spaß zu spielen. Ich persönlich spiele nur mit Freunden da ich schlechte Erfahrung damit gemacht habe alleine zu spielen.

Wenn du Spaß dabei hast Quests zu erledigen, andere gegnerische Schiffe zu versinken, deren Schätze zu stehlen oder einfach die riesen Map und deren Inseln zu Erkunden und Schätze zu suchen dann kauf dir das Game


----------



## Caisa (7. April 2018)

Camari schrieb:


> Also meine Erfahrung: Gemeinsam mit Freunden macht das Spiel extrem spaß. Alleine ist es schwer aber nicht unmöglich das Game mit Spaß zu spielen. Ich persönlich spiele nur mit Freunden da ich schlechte Erfahrung damit gemacht habe alleine zu spielen.
> 
> Wenn du Spaß dabei hast Quests zu erledigen, andere gegnerische Schiffe zu versinken, deren Schätze zu stehlen oder einfach die riesen Map und deren Inseln zu Erkunden und Schätze zu suchen dann kauf dir das Game



Wie groß ist ca die map?
Ich mag es der Maps zu erkunden bzw die Spielwelt zu erkunden denn auf den gameplays schaut das sehr schön gestaltet aus, aber auch nervig wenn du dann andere Spieler triffst und du gerade keine Lust hast aufs kämpfen aber die nichts anderes übrig bleibt


----------



## Camari (7. April 2018)

Ich  empfinde die Map als sehr groß  Das kämpfen gehört nunmal dazu und kann auch eine menge Spaß machen außer man ist alleine & spielt ohne Freunde.


----------



## Caisa (7. April 2018)

Ja klar gehört das kämpfen dazu aber wenn man alleine unterwegs ist Nd einfach nur segeln möchte und die Welt erkundigen möchte, dann sind die Kämpfe eig immer nervig denn alleine stell ich mir so vor das wenn du alleine gegen ein 4er Team kämpfst gleich kapitulieren kannst.
Wie gesagt das Spiel zu kaufen ist für mich ein Kopfzerbrechen xD

Und hast du schon die ganze Welt erkundigt?
Wenn ja Wielange haste Denn gebraucht ca.?


----------



## Camari (7. April 2018)

Ich hab erst selbst vor kurzen mit den Spiel angefangen und hab auch noch nicht alles sehen können. Der erste Eindruck ist aber vielversprechend und ich gehe auch stark davon aus das der Spaß bleiben wird. 

Und ja wenn du alleine gegen ein 4er Team kämpfst kann man direkt aufgeben.


----------



## Deimos (9. April 2018)

Das Spiel kann ich nicht empfehlen. Ist meines Erachtens mangels Inhalten den Kaufpreis nicht wert.
- die Map ist gross, aber ohne Substanz. Es gibt verschiedene Inseln, aber ausser der Form gibt es praktisch keine Unterschiede. Entdecken kann man dabei nichts Neues. Kennt man eine, kennt man alle.
- es gibt 3 Arten von Quests. Fange Hühner/Schweine, grabe einen Schatz aus, oder besiege ein Skelett
- Schätze gibt es in Form von Truhen oder Skelettschädlen, die man für Gold verkaufen kann. Gold wiederum braucht man aber nicht (bzw. kann nur für kosmetische Upgrades ausgegeben werden)

Damit hat es sich bereits; das ist das ganze Spiel. Geniale Atmosphäre, hübsche Grafik und sehr coole Gefechte gegen andere Spieler, aber Inhalt gleich null. 




Camari schrieb:


> Also meine Erfahrung: Gemeinsam mit Freunden macht das Spiel extrem spaß. Alleine ist es schwer aber nicht unmöglich das Game mit Spaß zu spielen. Ich persönlich spiele nur mit Freunden da ich schlechte Erfahrung damit gemacht habe alleine zu spielen.
> 
> Wenn du Spaß dabei hast Quests zu erledigen, andere gegnerische Schiffe zu versinken, deren Schätze zu stehlen oder einfach die riesen Map und deren Inseln zu Erkunden und Schätze zu suchen dann kauf dir das Game


Definitiv spassig mit Freunden, aber nach wenigen Stunden war bei uns die Luft draussen.


----------



## Desrupt0r (9. April 2018)

Hast du dir das Spiel schon gekauft? Wenn nicht, dann lass es. Meine Empfehlung: Mal kostenlos mit dem Game Pass reinschnuppern oder 10€ dafür investieren, 3 Tage Spaß haben und danach hast du eh alles erlebt was es zu erleben gibt. Leider.


----------



## Torben456 (9. April 2018)

Du kannst ja den Gamepass sogar 14 Tage testen und dir das Spiel mal angucken, dann kannst du ja entscheiden ob du das Spiel gut findest oder eher nicht. Ich spiele es jeden Abend mit 3 Freunden und habe echt Spaß damit, auch wenn es inhaltlich mehr sein könnte, aber bis jetzt hat es mich noch nicht gelangweilt, obwohl man eigentlich immer wieder das selbe macht  Aber das macht man ja bei anderen Spielen auch, ich finde es kommt immer darauf an mit wem man zusammen spielt, die Unterhaltungen und Spaß mit den Freunden zusammen zu zocken, bringt die meiste Abwechslung


----------



## whatever93 (9. April 2018)

Kaufempfehlung, das teil bekommt nicht mal ne empfehlung gratis ergos gepirated


----------



## Desrupt0r (9. April 2018)

whatever93 schrieb:


> Kaufempfehlung, das teil bekommt nicht mal ne empfehlung gratis ergos gepirated



Bitte was?


----------



## El-Wizard (26. April 2018)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Bitte was?



Darf man nicht für voll nehmen.^^

Ich habs mir noch nicht gekauft, aber was ich gesehen habe, ist ja schon richtig mega. Hab zwar schon lange nicht mehr reingeschaut und weiß auch nicht wie sich das bereits weiterentwickelt hat.  Werde e smir aber trotzdem mal zulegen und selbst schauen.


----------

